# late af of 4 days, now have a very very light bleed



## Janie66

as the title say's, my af was 4 days late, i am now on 2nd day of a very very light bleed, stared off dark/mucusy into a wet very light blood colour, ive have had very little cramps and no pms like i usually get, does anyone know whats going on with me, im usually 28-29 cycle, and usually my flows starts off light then goes into heavy in day 2 and 3, the tapers off on day 4 to finish on day 5...been ttc now for nearly two years with one misscarriage last year. anyone else had this,(re title) and what did it turn out to be, its like im not having a period, well not like my usual ones anyway, im starting to worry. Thanks in adavance x


----------



## sounder

no sure what is going on with you - hopefully it will settle out - either decide to be a light AF or a baby in the making. odd that you don't have cramps either way. perhaps see your doctor if AF doesn't show her self properly.
good luck!


----------



## deinekatze

did you get a pregnancy test done yet? What is the update?

I only ask because a cousin's daughter just went through all 9 months of pregnancy not knowing she was pregnant! She got light periods every single month which are normal for her anyway. She went to the hospital thinking her appendix had erupted and turns out she was in labor! baby was 7lbs 6 oz and she his it well... didn't even show!


----------



## Janie66

Thank you Elizabeth, and wow regarding your cousin, I wish that was my case, I have done 3 pregnancys tests since I posted this, all BFN, then af came more heavy after day 3 and clotty (sorry TMI), and lasted one more day longer than usual.... I don't know, maybe my cycle is changing to this, we shall see with the next cycle..... that's such wonderful news tho, re your cousin, what a nice suprise, well I am asuming it was anyway  xx thank's for sharing that with me.


----------



## deinekatze

hahaha well it was a COMPLETE surprise. They all love the baby now but no one was remotely imagining she would come. Baby was born on a Saturday and she already had schedules to get the Norplant on the Thursday after LOL. So no, she did not get the Norplant since she is breastfeeding and all. She is 22 and in school, not married etc... her and her boyfriend do live together and now madly love the child Of Course... but it was a Miracle baby


----------



## Jax41

Janie66 said:


> Thank you Elizabeth, and wow regarding your cousin, I wish that was my case, I have done 3 pregnancys tests since I posted this, all BFN, then af came more heavy after day 3 and clotty (sorry TMI), and lasted one more day longer than usual.... I don't know, maybe my cycle is changing to this, we shall see with the next cycle..... that's such wonderful news tho, re your cousin, what a nice suprise, well I am asuming it was anyway  xx thank's for sharing that with me.

Hi Janie - I had a very odd AF this month too, was two days late (boy did I get my hopes up and even got to test AF's never given me the chance before!!) then light spotting, quite brownish to start and then wooaa she arrived in style! Lasted about 8 days, never usually that long and didn't have as much pain this month as usual. I had a lot of stringy stuff too instead of the clots (sorry TMI 2). I'm not sure what happened either, maybe its a good sign I dunno:shrug:. Just wanted to let you know you're not alone in wondering what's going on in there!:hugs:xXx


----------



## inkdchick

janie as you know i was having acupunture and taking Agnus Castus this cycle and i got up this morning 4 days late for af neg test and then browny/red cm so i think m out htis month, boobs not hurting so much and slight cramping so disappointed but will go back for more sessions and will take the agnus again next cycle.
Good luck to you hun xx


----------

